# Homeschooling, Science, and Patrick Henry College



## Scott (Nov 10, 2006)

From NewScientist.com: Home-schooling special: Preach your children well


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2006)

My concerns are mounting about PHC (see this thread), but that article clearly reflects a bias against homeschooling in general and has a lot of strange statements ("home-schooling began in the 1960's" -- really????). 

I was in Purcellville a couple of weeks ago to worship at the church below.



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> There is a Reformed Presbyterian (RPCNA) congregation in Purcellville, which is primarily made up of PHC students. It is a mission work under the auspices of a Maryland RPCNA congregation, but has a pastor on-site, Kent Butterfield, who is a good friend of mine. More info at: http://www.reformedpresbyterian.org/cong_db.php?id=87


----------



## Scott (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree and share the same concerns. Still, this article emphasizes some of their strengths (from our perspective, of course).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 10, 2006)

Okay, I'm not getting what your concerns are.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2006)

I think this was a good post from Bruce on the earlier thread: 

_Originally posted by Contra Mundum_


> I wish them well, but beside the troubling attitude taken by Farris toward Reformed thought, I always thought it misplaced values to seek positions of power and influence in Washington.
> 
> My alma mater (Liberty) was like that. I was a Government major, and I knew young men and women in my field who were at Liberty because it was a place where they could make those connections and get high-powered internships inside the beltway. Even then (in my young, naive, and idealistic days) I could not understand the lure. The place to "make a difference" is out in the mud. The Washington types are "above the muck." Don't we despise them for their "burdens," the ones that can only be borne with 6 and 7-figure paychecks, perks, limos, and junkets to Paris?
> 
> I walked off with my Government B.S. (that's, ah, Batchelor of Science), and the conviction that the last thing this country needed was one more sap in Washington.



The top down quick fix hasn't worked in the past 25 years and won't work in the future.


----------



## Scott (Nov 10, 2006)

My concern is mainly that Farris may be hostile to reformed theology and not maintain a neutrality toward it. I did not see that point developed much is the criticisms, though.

From an article:


> Farris, a Baptist minister, has publicly expressed views that have shocked some professors and students.
> 
> "He said St. Augustine was in hell," said Root. "I heard it with my own ears." Other professors and students said Farris has repeatedly disparaged Calvinist theology.
> 
> ...


----------

